# Need intern in Charleston SC



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

A problem you'll run into in Charleston: A Johnson and Wales campus is located there and the city suffers from an infestation of cooks. Not only are jobs and internships hard to come by, but wages are low due to the large labor pool restaurants can draw upon. If you'd still like to check, these are good restaurants: Slightly North of Broad, Magnolia's, Beaumont's, Saracen, Fulton Five, and The Charleston Grill (a hotel restaurant). Sorry, I don't know the seating capacity of any of these places.


----------



## tropezfoods (May 31, 2005)

Hello, i own a fine dining restaurant on the coast between Kiawah Island and Seabrook Island(about 25 minutes south of charleston). located at an upscale marina - been there for 6 years. In need of a great chef with talent in fine dining.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I was wondering where your restaurant is? I live and work in Charleston, and I would love to find a new good spot to eat out...also I work with a couple of guys that might be interested in the position. They are classically trained under Jose formally of Cafe meon ( I am sure that spelling is off) that used to be on top of McCrady's., and they are just killing time with me until they find fine dining. Please PM or email me if you would like to chat....
[email protected]


----------



## tropezfoods (May 31, 2005)

Ron turner, here, owner of 66 seat fine dining restaurant beyween Kiawahand seabrook Island (25 miles south of charleston) in need of a good chef - call me at 843-768-4252.


----------

